# Is this bike overpriced



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

1026 for a 52 cannondale capo with custom wheels and no brakes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Trac...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1458137927073845996


I'm trying to find a good track bike that I can get under 17lbs for less than 1000 bucks.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm no expert but that is pretty steep for an old frame. That is an old logo on the head tube. The components are really nice though. I don't believe Cannondale is making Capos anymore. Just my $.02.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks, it's more than I want to spend... 


I've been scouring craigslist and ebay for the past month trying to find a good used 52-53 size singlespeed bike for zipping around the city in. I am looking for something very agile and harshness doesn't bother me cause I'll eventually soften it up with some carbon.

I'd like to be under 17lb stock for the bike and under 1000 bucks. I'd like to put money into the bike to get it under 15lb eventually but that isn't a req off the bat.

I may have to bite the bullet and purchase new. Local bike shops have the following brands to choose from. Not a single one carries a track bike I can try though so I'd have to buy without trying.

Specialized Langster
Felt TK3
Trek T1
Bianchi Pista (too heavy?)
KHS Flite 100 (too heavy?)

Not sure what I should do....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jank said:


> 1026 for a 52 cannondale capo with custom wheels and no brakes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Trac...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1458137927073845996
> 
> ...


Capos are very popular with the fixed gear crowd.... They command big dollars...

If you are interested in track racing, I'd look elsewhere... Don't get me wrong, it's a nice bike but you are paying a premium for the bling factor


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Capos are very popular with the fixed gear crowd.... They command big dollars...
> 
> If you are interested in track racing, I'd look elsewhere... Don't get me wrong, it's a nice bike but you are paying a premium for the bling factor



Dave based on my previous note with what's available locally, what would be your top 2 suggestions? Or is there anything new online you'd steer me at?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jank said:


> Dave based on my previous note with what's available locally, what would be your top 2 suggestions? Or is there anything new online you'd steer me at?


This is good deal if you know what size you need

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/team_track.htm


Also check out the track offerings from Jamis and Felt


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> This is good deal if you know what size you need
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/team_track.htm
> 
> ...


There is a popular loop here in DC and some guy was riding one. He kept a fast pace. I didn't bother to ask him details about his bike though. I must say the bike looks better in person. The BD site doesn't give the bike justice.

Leo


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Just buy a bike. They are all good bikes. For a first bike just get a kilo TT for like ~$300 

They are good quality, robust and pretty stiff. Ride it and get good at riding fixed. 

It you get a nice thin wall alu bike, it will get trashed because you ARE going to crash if you are new to riding fixed, you have to get used to no freewheeling and clips and straps.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your guys suggestions. They really mean a lot as I'm newb. So I went to my lbs today and they checked inventory at trek and apparently trek is out of T1 frames in 52. I'm doomed to never get a bike. 


The cannon dale went for over 1500. Are you kidding me?

Bikes direct only has the motobecane in 52 orange. Not white. Not a big fan of orange

The wabi. I don't know. I am just not feeling the look and geometry of it. Plus the wheels look shady. And the fact that everyone recommending them don't have them or have ridden them is a bit scary for a small company like wabi. I'm sure they are good but I just prefer something alittle more well known and trackish. 

So I guess I have to sit and wait for something to show on eBay or craigslist locally. 

I could try another lbs that has felt tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Meh, I wouldn't. It has hipster bling. Bling doesn't usually go fast. It looks neat but is probably kinda meh on the track and for sure not worth 1500.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> Meh, I wouldn't. It has hipster bling. Bling doesn't usually go fast. It looks neat but is probably kinda meh on the track and for sure not worth 1500.


true, but right now my options are slim based on inventories


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Jank said:


> true, but right now my options are slim based on inventories


I would just bide my time then. You don't want to over pay. There is no sense in that. There is paying more and getting more and then there is over paying and getting a meh bike. The bikes are around and bikes can be ordered from dealers.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jank said:


> I'm trying to find a good track bike that I can get under 17lbs for less than 1000 bucks.



Are you actually interested in competing on the track or are you using "track bike" and "trackish" more loosely? It would make a difference in any advice I would give.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Capos are very popular with the fixed gear crowd.... They command big dollars...
> 
> If you are interested in track racing, I'd look elsewhere... Don't get me wrong, it's a nice bike but you are paying a premium for the bling factor



ding, DING ..... Dave nailed that one. Not really set up / designed as a real track bike. The drilled fork / bridge speaks to that. Actually intended more for street use.

Additionally:


those tires are not appropriate for high-pressure track use.
The rims are really popular amongst the fixie crowd, but are a bit clunky and heavy for the track.

you can do better (for less $$) on a track more appropriate for the track.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> you can do better (for less $$) on a track more appropriate for the track.


Absolutely, and that's why I asked about the OP's intentions. Somehow I've got the feeling he's more interested in style points than track performance, but I could be wrong.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Jank said:


> ....I've been scouring craigslist and ebay for the past month trying to find a good used 52-53 size singlespeed bike for zipping around the city in....


i think he was pretty clear about his intentions 

btw Jank, you do know that there is a c'dale capo 2 that can be had for somewhat less than $1k?
good luck...i think you're gonna need it


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

markaitch said:


> i think he was pretty clear about his intentions
> 
> btw Jank, you do know that there is a c'dale capo 2 that can be had for somewhat less than $1k?
> good luck...i think you're gonna need it



yeah, that settles the mystery. I hadn't read that other post. The terms "zipping around the city" and "track bike" don't have as much common ground as the cool hipsters would like the OP to believe. 

City fixie/SS != track bike


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

1500+ for the final bid. Geeezus. I should start building fixies too!

Not even my full Ultegra/Dura Ace mix Raleigh Cadent 5.0 was that much on ebay.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

If you're just looking to zip around the city, and want something light, the Wabi's are great-riding bikes. I reviewed a Wabi Classic on my blog a while back, and recently posted about 2011 upgrades to the Wabi Classic and Wabi Lightning here: Wabi Cycles Updates for 2011

You'll note the Wabi Lightning is now 15.1 lbs. out of the box, and at $900 it meets your "under $1,000" criteria.


----------



## Kurlykeeth12 (Nov 4, 2010)

*delivery costs*

i've never got my head round why we have to pay fro delivery - they are the ones shipping it!!! imagine if royal mail worked like that...:mad2:


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Kurlykeeth12 said:


> i've never got my head round why we have to pay fro delivery - they are the ones shipping it!!! imagine if royal mail worked like that...:mad2:


In japan you can do that, I can ship something to you and you have to pay to receive it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

My motobecane team track.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> My motobecane team track.


Nice looking bike -- did it come with 2 handlebars? And a brake? I know I'm not fashionable, but I like brakes on my bikes -- it's hilly where I live.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Nice looking bike -- did it come with 2 handlebars? And a brake? I know I'm not fashionable, but I like brakes on my bikes -- it's hilly where I live.


It came with a brake and the drop bars. The drop bars were wrapped and I switched that for those white slip on grips. I picked up the bull horns on ebay. The white saddle is another addition -- the saddle which came with the bike was incompatible with the seat post (the thompson bolt in the clamp came into contact with the bottom of the saddle, between the rails). 

The bike has two personalities, road and track. I swap out the entire cockpit (including stems) when I switch from road to track. I also flip the wheel around and run a different gear ratio. I use the red keo pedals on the track and the spds on the road. That's a funny picture because it has the track setup with the road pedals. 

The next move may be some deep dish carbon tubulars from China. 









If they can built them up with a flipflop fixed/free hub I may also use the wheels in crits on a SS bike.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for the info! Happy riding!


----------



## parkerm (Aug 10, 2011)

That motobecane is one of the best deals out there. Really great components and its the same frame as the spendier Fuji.


----------



## tt1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 51cm CROLL Pista that I'm thinking of selling. There are no provision for brakes but I did put a "clamp-on" dia-compe front brakes on there. Although it is about 18lbs, the frame and fork are lugged 531 Reynolds Competition with hi-end parts. Feel free to pm me for pics.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you thought about buying a vintage steel frame with horizontal dropouts and converting it to a ss/fixed?

You can find vintage steel frames on ebay or CL for pretty cheap.

Just a thought...plus they will handle like a road bike instead of like a track bike.


----------



## Speedmenace (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice info in this thread, thanks guys


----------

